# Behavior? How about human behavior, ha ha



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

We're always reading postings about how we need to train our cats, but in fact, it's often the cat who trains us! (reminded of how Geordi jokes with Data about his cat "Spot" in StarTrek, how well that Spot has trained Data)

My old cat Vanilla (we were together nearly 20 years and I miss her still!) was one of those genius level cats. Now we all know that cats are a lot smarter than people sometimes credit their being -- they aren't too keen on learning tricks not because, I think, they're stupid but because they simply don't want to do tricks!

Anyway, Vanilla had me very nicely trained. Whenever she wanted something, she would go through specific actions. If our cats are hungry or want something else, they'll of course meow. But Vanilla was extremely smart in that she had precise behavior to get me to do just what she wanted.

I'd be sitting reading, working on my computer (I'm a writer), or watching TV, listening to music, whatever. She'd come over and stand up on her hind legs (Vanilla was a small pure white non-deaf shorthair) and she'd poke my leg repeatedly, meowing all the while. "Get up you lazy bum!"

And I would not be permitted to ignore her, either. If I did, the poking would soon turn to extended claws and then some fierce biting. Suffice it that I wasn't allowed to sit there.

After I got up, Vanilla would lead me as if I were among the stupidest creatures on the planet. She'd walk a bit, look over her shoulder to ensure I was coming, and meow loudly to prod me along faster.

The destination could be her cat box that needed cleaning, her empty food dish, or water bowl not filled with fresh cold water. It would sometimes just be "bedtime" and I had to come to bed so she could lie on my chest.

Regardless of the chore, she'd stand there and watch intently. If, for example, her cat box, she'd oversee each step in the cleaning -- dumping old litter, washing the box under the bath faucet, detergent then rinse, wiping it dry. Then precisely the right amount of new litter, the box placed just so, the bedroom door closed near it for privacy.

Food or water the same -- Vanilla would watch each step in the process carefully. If I messed up or was sloppy, she'd stare a hole through me and meow till I addressed the situation.

Lord Lord I loved that little imperious cat!

So you -- how have your cats trained you?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh no, not at all....wait - - _*WHAT? You need treats? Pronto? COMING!!!*_
gotta go!


----------



## krazykiwi (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been watching one of my cats spend the entire week training my (14yo) daughter to bring her a glass of water to the living room whenever she fetches herself a drink. 

Started out with sneaking a drink from daughters glass, which was deemed adorable, so she got away with it. But then daughter had to get herself a new glass, which cat promptly snuck a sip out of too. This time daughter got herself a sports bottle, but left the glass there for the cat. Because, cute. 

Next day after school, daughter brings sports bottle to living room, kitty sits on coffee table plaintively meowing and poking at the bottle. Daughter went and got her a glass just for fun, topped it off out of the bottle, and ....

We're on day four, cat has succeeded in getting daughter to bring a glass with her every time from the kitchen, and also in getting her to get one of the short wide glasses, instead of the tall glass she started with. She doesn't have a very deep muzzle, and the pitiful sticking of head in the tall glass and lapping with tongue an inch off the water surface, made it quite clear what the problem was.

I'm gonna give it a couple more days, before I let daughter in on the joke 

(and yes, it's the innocent looking little white minx in my avatar that has pulled this off)


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

The cats who look the most innocent are the most devious, in my experience.

It seems that the cat has your daughter pretty well trained by now and it's only a matter of a few more days before your daughter is properly responding and behaving as the cat desires. ha ha

Thanks for the funny story.


----------

